# 2017 Deluxe 30 efi rough running



## Finnbear (Feb 4, 2018)

My new snowblower had been great, but recently on full throttle it sputters, sounds like it may stall, I added sea foam in case we had water in the fuel, using regular gas, battery is fully charged. Is there an adjustment I can make?
This is a stock model with no modifications.


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

Have you taken a look at the spark plug?

Also if there's significant water in the gas, Seafoam might not be up to the job. You might want to (carefully!) use a flashlight and look in the gas tank and see if you can see any water in the bottom.

Other than that, I'd suggest calling your dealer and ask if it's still under warranty - if so, it should be their problem and not yours.


----------



## nastorino (Jan 28, 2016)

ELaw said:


> Have you taken a look at the spark plug?
> 
> Also if there's significant water in the gas, Seafoam might not be up to the job. You might want to (carefully!) use a flashlight and look in the gas tank and see if you can see any water in the bottom.
> 
> Other than that, I'd suggest calling your dealer and ask if it's still under warranty - if so, it should be their problem and not yours.


What ELaw said.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

The DIY stuff would be spark plug and injector cleaner in the fuel, as mentioned. The thing about the EFI engines, is that they are electronically controlled, so there is not much that can be done from the traditional sense.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

If the spark is good, the injector is toast. Give me a PM, I still have contacts in the injector business. I'll give you someone to send it to, to clean or replace. Could be 40-50 Bucks if you need to replace it, about $15 to clean/rebuild it.

They don't charge to bench flow it. 

Check the fuel filter.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

tpenfield said:


> The DIY stuff would be spark plug and injector cleaner in the fuel, as mentioned. The thing about the EFI engines, is that they are electronically controlled, so there is not much that can be done from the traditional sense.


My point exactly. A carb can be fixed with a paper clip and bubble gum. Good luck doing that with EFI. I said in another thread, repeatedly, it's about the maintenance.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

jsup said:


> My point exactly. A carb can be fixed with a paper clip and bubble gum. Good luck doing that with EFI. I said in another thread, repeatedly, it's about the maintenance.


It is going to be interesting to see how things unfold with the EFI engines, given the issues that are likely to arise, such as fuel problems. Will there be expensive trips to the shop to get things fixed and will that sour the appeal of EFI?


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

tpenfield said:


> It is going to be interesting to see how things unfold with the EFI engines, given the issues that are likely to arise, such as fuel problems. Will there be expensive trips to the shop to get things fixed and will that sour the appeal of EFI?


Like I said, I'll go back into the injector business and just focus on small engines. Will be a good living testing, cleaning, and replacing injectors. 

Poor maintenance on an injector engine, will result in the same problems as a carb engine. Just more complicated to figure out, and more expensive to fix.


----------

